# Moving to Paphos



## leedavies15 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi all,

I am new to these forums so sorry if this has been asked already!

I am moving to Paphos at the end of October and so was wondering how easy / difficult it is to find a job and apartment and what the area of paphos is like. have heard good things but never actually been myself - taking a risk with the move!

I have booked myself a 2 week stay in a hotel to get things sorted like permits etc but its the job thing i am more concerned about....and also do you think this is long enough to find an apartment, move in, etc etc??

Anyone have any sites I can visit for jobs to plan ahead or does anyone know where I should go when I land? Are jobs hard to find?

Any info you have will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Lee


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Moving without having a Job sorted out sounds rather Risky , many jobs are seasonal ( and very low paid ) so October being the 'end of season ' lots of ' migrant workers ' will be looking and working for peanuts !
Suggest you just enjoy a Holiday out here and get a feel for the place first ! book a cheap Package holiday ( it can cost £40 just getting a Taxi from the Airport )

Mike


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> Moving without having a Job sorted out sounds rather Risky , many jobs are seasonal ( and very low paid ) so October being the 'end of season ' lots of ' migrant workers ' will be looking and working for peanuts !
> Suggest you just enjoy a Holiday out here and get a feel for the place first ! book a cheap Package holiday ( it can cost £40 just getting a Taxi from the Airport )
> 
> Mike


Finding an apartment in 2 weeks should not be a problem as there are so many empty ones but as mike says a job is different matter altogether. I suggest you make sure that you keep enough money put away for a flight home if things dont work out.
What sort of work would you be looking for? How old are you? Are you male or female?
I can have a word with one or two contacts to see if I can come up with anything for you.
Regards Veronica


----------



## leedavies15 (Sep 6, 2008)

Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Finding an apartment in 2 weeks should not be a problem as there are so many empty ones but as mike says a job is different matter altogether. I suggest you make sure that you keep enough money put away for a flight home if things dont work out.
> What sort of work would you be looking for? How old are you? Are you male or female?
> I can have a word with one or two contacts to see if I can come up with anything for you.
> Regards Veronica



Thanks for the quick responses... sounds a bit more worrying now haha!

Erm, I am a 23 year old male and would be looking to do any work at all initially just to provide an income. I am travelling to Cyprus with my 21 year old girlfriend who is also going to be looking for any work thats available...
Our current emploment types have been office and retail related if this helps.

Thanks again for your help, much appreciated!

Lee


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

As long as you have a back up plan & cash to see you over first month or too & ready to do 
what ever turns up job wise if you can see over winter you will be there when summer staff are hired ,It may be easier when you get there chatting and being there at right time opens doors.Try holiday companys for reping or adim better to contact them here at head office ..
you are young give it a go but dont cut all ties in uk


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey your both young and should enjoy the trip ...why not look on it as a ' gap year ' you may be lucky and find some work but if not at least you can see what sort of skills are needed , then if you wish put your names down with Companies for the start of the 'season ' next Year , perhaps even study for Jobs in the Leisure / Tourism Industry , see if Travel Companies are looking for Staff for 2009 etc ?

October / November is a time i love in Cyprus 

Good luck to you - Mike


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Lee*



leedavies15 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to these forums so sorry if this has been asked already!
> 
> ...


Myself and my wife have been in paphos now for 3 months and have both managed to find work.
As some of the other posts say, it would be a good idea to have some spare funds incase finding work takes a little longer, particularly as it is coming to the end of the season, but if your flexible about your choice of job you will find work, although expect the pay to be less than UK.
My advice would be to get to know as many people as possible in the bars,clubs and shops in paphos and let them know you are seeking employment.

Good Luck

Paul Fletcher


----------



## lylac (Jul 29, 2008)

Paul - don't think this a personal question but what work have you managed to pick up? If it's bar work/hotel work, again personal but what would you take home pay be per month?
My partner and I are looking at moving in about 14 months and will need to clear 1000/1200 euros total, to pay that would pay for bills in UK and Cyprus. If there is no chance of us getting this much then there is no point us moving!!


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Lilac*



lylac said:


> Paul - don't think this a personal question but what work have you managed to pick up? If it's bar work/hotel work, again personal but what would you take home pay be per month?
> My partner and I are looking at moving in about 14 months and will need to clear 1000/1200 euros total, to pay that would pay for bills in UK and Cyprus. If there is no chance of us getting this much then there is no point us moving!!


Thanks for the reply, I'll try to answer your questions, personal and otherwise, as best I can.
My wife is a hairdresser and initially got a job (within 2 days of us arriving in paphos) at one of the local salons. Basically there was an advert on the window, she went in, had a chat, went back for an interview with her qualifications and started the next day.
Since then, she has taken over in the salon at the Alexander the Great hotel in Paphos, hard work and long hours, but doing well.
As for myself, I initally had a job which involved comuting between the UK and Paphos, which unfortunately didn't work out and I found myself unemployed, a bit worrying as we have rent to pay and a mortgage starting soon.
After a couple of weeks of trying to make friends with everyone I met and asking round about employment, someone I had met a couple of times told me of a small property agent who may be looking to employ staff.
I met the guy and after a long chat was offered a position.
Of course I checked out some others as well, but found that what some of them had to offer didn't sit well with me. I accepted the position and have found it to be one of the best things I have ever done.
On a less personal note our new neighbours have also all managed to find employment, one as a electrician, which is what he was in the UK, although pay is about half that in the UK, one as a bookeeper in one of the hotels and their daughter as a apprentice hairdresser.
On a less positive note from what I can gather, the average pay here in Cyprus is about 800 euro's a month.
Personally I think that between you and your patner about 2000 euro's a month would get you by, but you may need more depending on health insurance, cars, rent/mortgage etc.
Hope this helps and don't be put off by the doom and gloom merchants.
Cyprus is a great place to live and work, with friendly helpfull locals, a relaxed way of life and help for ex-pats through informative forums such as this.

Good Luck

Paul


----------



## lylac (Jul 29, 2008)

*Thanks Paul*



Paul Fletcher said:


> Thanks for the reply, I'll try to answer your questions, personal and otherwise, as best I can.
> My wife is a hairdresser and initially got a job (within 2 days of us arriving in paphos) at one of the local salons. Basically there was an advert on the window, she went in, had a chat, went back for an interview with her qualifications and started the next day.
> Since then, she has taken over in the salon at the Alexander the Great hotel in Paphos, hard work and long hours, but doing well.
> As for myself, I initally had a job which involved comuting between the UK and Paphos, which unfortunately didn't work out and I found myself unemployed, a bit worrying as we have rent to pay and a mortgage starting soon.
> ...


As the title says, thanks Paul. Our situation would be quite favourable to be fair, we would be moving into my parents apartment at Kings Palace. They have said that it would be rent free for 12-18months, just to get ourselves sorted. Car wise if we don't RORO our car over there then they are considering buying one anyway. I know some people might be reading this post thinking, why aren't you there already, or lucky b*******s! It comes down to money, surprise, surprise! £500/630 euros is needed to pay UK bills, so it is looking promising that as long as we can get 'average' jobs then we probably won't starve! I've just got to pull my finger out and get on with learning Greek.
See you in 14 months lol!


----------

